# F / s it, frt's ( flyriver turtle) .and clownloach



## fish (May 29, 2010)

They are around 3". Clownloach 17.00 each, obo or 128.00 for last group of 8
it dat for 35.00 each obo or 180.00 for last 7 i have
aqua light 36"= 2 bulb, 2 switch blue and white bulb= 110.00 ( broken glass at corner of cover only still in use)
locate in richmond .
Give me offer

frt" flyriverturtle need gone 450.. live in 75gallon now.
all price obo

604 218 5076


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump need rooms


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

lower price need room....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is the frt?

Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

According to the last couple threads he had on it , it's around 11" or so


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

is over 11" now


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man i have a 180 that would love a frt but im brokeish and i live far away...


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any trade , any one???


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

fish said:


> any trade , any one???


pm sent......


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

pm replies


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

need them go to good home


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

frt is go to good home, please close thread


----------

